

YUI from the outside - tbassetto
http://wonko.com/post/yui-from-the-outside

======
aeontech
I spent nearly two years working on a large codebase with YUI and I agree with
everything said here. There are long-standing unfixed bugs, components break
on minor version upgrades, there's little transparency into the planning, and
there is little incentive to contribute because the contributed fixes never
make it into core.

It's still a great library, but it could be so much greater if community was
allowed to participate.

